# Cannondale 10 or Super Six 105 (current bike S-Works SL3)



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys,
thought of having 2nd bike for fun. Nothing wrong with my SL3  just too expensive to replace 

I'm having a dilemma of choosing either CAAD 10 or the SS 105 (2011 models), appreciate your input guys.

thanks


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Don't know much about the super six but the caad10 105 is what I have. My first road bike and I love it, at that, my limited road bike experience will not help you.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

jeepseahawk said:


> Don't know much about the super six but the caad10 105 is what I have. My first road bike and I love it, at that, my limited road bike experience will not help you.


I also just bought a caad10 105. I test rode a caad10 and caad8 back to back and there was a very noticeable difference between aluminum frames. I couldn't tell you the difference between a caad10 and super six but I do have a giant ocr carbon bike. I love my caad10 because it's as light and very close to comfortable on the road as my carbon bike. I am however comparing it to a 2006 carbon frame.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

CAAD 10 is just awesome all around bike. I would go with CAAD10 you wont be disapointed


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

+1 on the CAAD 10


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Roubaix SL3 as the main bike and bought a CAAD 10-5 as a backup. Love it!


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

i have a 2010 Tarmac SL2. I just bought a 2012 SuperSix 105 (but i changed the group to Sram Force). i really like the SuperSix. I cant explain it yet (since i haven't had it very long) but it just feels more of an extension of me. I kept fidgeting on the Tarmac throughout a long ride, but on the SS i am just more comfortable. i will have better information on the ride characteristics and differences in the next few weeks... highly rec the SS!!


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

if i ride a 54cm on SL3, will i ride a 54cm on a Cannondale as well?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tarmac vs CAAD*

I ride a 54 on both..Both top tubes are 54.5 cm (effective). With Ksyrium SL's on both, my CAAD 9 feels less harsh than the S-Works SL2 on rough pavement.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

For me I have a 54 tarmac when I should really be on a 52. My back up bike is a caad10-4, I ride a 50 on it. The caad10 is not a replacement for carbon, my tarmac is much more vibration dampening on the road. 
Best thing to do is test ride them both back to back to know the difference.


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

sad to say, in my country (Malaysia), they don't allow u to test the bike....and they charge premium for it...so that's why i posted here and hopefully u guys can help me decide...


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

This spring I will be deciding on either a Supersix or CAAD 10. Since the supersix's this year have went up in price by a wide margin IMO from past years, I'm leaning towards a CAAD 10 3 Ultegra and switching out the Aksium's with some other wheels, maybe some easton race wheels. Even though my LBS said he would choose a Supersix 105 over a CAAD10 Ultegra, I'm still leaning towards the CAAD10 I just love it and doesn't need many more modifications for me to be extremely happy with it.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm wooped on my CAAD10. I don't miss carbon.


----------



## renhao (Feb 20, 2007)

jeffbong said:


> sad to say, in my country (Malaysia), they don't allow u to test the bike....and they charge premium for it...so that's why i posted here and hopefully u guys can help me decide...


Jeff, take a trip down to Singapore. The Cannasia guys will definately let you try. no premium confirmed

And to top it off, there is a shorter wait for the correct frame size or color (<1 day) since they are also the regional distributor


----------

